# Spyder X Pro help needed (Calibration)



## Viggo (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi all!

I recently got myself a new computer setup;

Mac Mini M1
LG 27md5kl-b

I was going to calibrate my LG when I discovered that X-rite basically had no support for the ColorMunki Display that I had used for a decade with no issues.
I bought myself a Spyder X Pro and it arrived yesterday. I didn’t find way of resetting the screen(is it even possible with the LG?) but I’ve turned off “night mode” True Tone etc to not have anything interfering with the colors etc.

Ive ran the calibration procedure about 15 times now and it always come out either too blue or too warm. And I can’t figure out where it goes wrong. I do realize it’s easy to adjust yourself blind and that looking at the wrong colors will make the right colors look wrong. However I’ve never seen this changing so much with old ColorMunki, it always looked right when calibrated and my prints were pretty much the exact same as the screen.

now I can’t understand what I’m doing wrong as there isn’t much too it.

does the Spyder consider the temperature of the ambient or does it JUST measure the light level?

ive done a calibration every 4 weeks the last decade and never had any problems, now it’s all over the place.

Any help is much appreciated.

I make sure it’s flush to the screen. I manually adjust brightness. I have no lights shining on the screen. I’ve turned off all auto functions. I’ve started all the way from scratch with fresh install of software etc. it’s plugged directly in the Mac, no hub. I’ve quitted all other applications etc..

Thanks!


----------



## briangus (Feb 10, 2021)

I have Mac Mini 2018 with LG Ultra Fine 5k and still using Colormunki.
Downloaded i1Studio v1.5.1 which works with Big Sur.
Been nagging me for quite some time to redo calibration so your post prompted me to calibrate.
Didn't recognise the Colormunki so downloaded Xrite Device Services 3.1.120 from their website and Colormunki back working


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2021)

briangus said:


> I have Mac Mini 2018 with LG Ultra Fine 5k and still using Colormunki.
> Downloaded i1Studio v1.5.1 which works with Big Sur.
> Been nagging me for quite some time to redo calibration so your post prompted me to calibrate.
> Didn't recognise the Colormunki so downloaded Xrite Device Services 3.1.120 from their website and Colormunki back working


It will work with Big Sur on Intel, but not M1 I think, and I’m not sure which of the X-rite devices will be supported once the ARM support is up.

it puzzles me that a 10 year old device never had any issues, and this new fancy one is so unstable...


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 10, 2021)

Viggo said:


> It will work with Big Sur on Intel, but not M1 I think, and I’m not sure which of the X-rite devices will be supported once the ARM support is up.
> 
> it puzzles me that a 10 year old device never had any issues, and this new fancy one is so unstable...


Do you have any friends with a Mac who might let you try calibrating their monitor with your new Spyder? See if it works on another similar machine? Or do you (or a friend) have a Windows machine to try? Then you'd have some clues, is it firmware, is it hardware...

Good luck!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Do you have any friends with a Mac who might let you try calibrating their monitor with your new Spyder? See if it works on another similar machine? Or do you (or a friend) have a Windows machine to try? Then you'd have some clues, is it firmware, is it hardware...
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, I will try with my wife’s MacBook Pro and see what happens .


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2021)

I was reading about the differences between the Pro and Elite again and saw that only the Elite can match two screens on the same desk. And I was like, huh? If I calibrate one screen and then the other and they don’t match, how are the even calibrated? How can they not match if they both are calibrated? Not exactly reassuring...


----------

